# Mango Pee?



## Sirthomas42 (Sep 14, 2011)

I have 3 gallons of a mango wine that stalled out at 1.040, and I couldn't get restarted. I was thinking of blending it into some Pee to make a Mango Pee. The mango wine is about 9% if I'm doing the math right (1.110 to 1.040). Would it be better to blend it with a finished Pee or add it into an active Pee ferment? (and how much?)

Is this even a good idea?


----------



## Sirthomas42 (Sep 20, 2011)

Whether it'll make a good Pee or not, I think I've figured out what I'm going to do. The standard Pee is 3 bottles of lemon juice. The Strawberry, Lime, and Key Lime Pee I've made have all subbed out one bottle of lemon juice for X amount of whatever. So it's all 2:1 Lemon-to-XXX. So I figure I'll make up a 6 gallon back of the standard Pee, and blend it 2:1 with my Mango wine. 6 gallons pee to 3 gallons mango. Don't know how it'll taste, but we'll find out in a few weeks when the Pee I started finishes! 

Thoughts Peemasters?


----------



## Minnesotamaker (Sep 27, 2011)

Wango Mango... sounds good.


----------

